# TV Licence in Portugal



## TheTrumpetMan (Jan 21, 2020)

Good Afternoon People,


Silly Question, Is a TV Licence needed for watching TV in Portugal ?. 
If so, I presume you pay at Local Municipality Building.


Regards,

TrumpetMan.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

It's automatically included and charged on your electricity bill as Contribuição Audiovisual, TV or no TV.

3,02€ per month inc IVA.


----------



## TheTrumpetMan (Jan 21, 2020)

Apologies for not thanking you for your reply , a number of weeks ago. Thank you again. TrumpetMan.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

RichardHenshall said:


> It's automatically included and charged on your electricity bill as Contribuição Audiovisual, TV or no TV.
> 
> 3,02€ per month inc IVA.


This works like here in Italy, but here it's about €100 p.a.. 
Not having a TV for 4 or so years, every autumn I have to fill in an online form declaring I don't have a TV and so it isn't then added to my utility bill.
Do you mean there's no possibility to be exempt from payment in PT? Admittedly it's much lower cost in PT.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

MikeItMo said:


> This works like here in Italy, but here it's about €100 p.a..
> Not having a TV for 4 or so years, every autumn I have to fill in an online form declaring I don't have a TV and so it isn't then added to my utility bill.
> Do you mean there's no possibility to be exempt from payment in PT? Admittedly it's much lower cost in PT.


I think you can only obtain exemption through having low electricity consumption, around 400 kWh per annum. A reduction may be available to people on certain benefits.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

RichardHenshall said:


> I think you can only obtain exemption through having low electricity consumption, around 400 kWh per annum. A reduction may be available to people on certain benefits.


ok, thank you


----------

